

Hack SF is happening now - chrisallick
http://www.letshacksf.com/

======
justizin
Thanks for telling us in advance. ;)

~~~
chrisallick
Was posted some time ago. I think multiple times by different people. Sorry it
wasn't on your radar.

------
dark_void
"The judges will select three winning teams, one for each of the three
nonprofits that participate. Prizes will be given to the nonprofits themselves
so that each of them can implement the winning idea devised to benefit their
organization."

The winning teams get nothing? Is this common for hackathons for nonprofits?

~~~
chrisallick
I don't think there are any rules to how a hackathon is conducted, but
transparency is best in all things. The people participating know very well
that they are doing so for the experience, exposure and out of goodwill.

------
lnanek2
I know we have a football field size room of coders over at LAUNCH hackathon
in SF this weekend: [http://hackathon.launch.co/](http://hackathon.launch.co/)

Pretty bad scheduling trying to grab what's left.

~~~
chrisallick
Cool :) that's a lot of money. I wonder if any of the projects will make San
Francisco a better place. I hope so.

------
spiritplumber
Yeah, I'm in San Rafael, I'd have come if I'd known. Derp~

